# Profile 1.5 rda build deck post needed!!!



## Ronan (3/5/22)

Hi there I'm looking for the post on the build deck that screws in tightening the mesh coil for my profile 1.5 rda please. 0721581702


----------



## Muzzammil Khan (17/12/22)

Hi I'm looking for the same things.... Any luck finding one?


----------

